# Water Softner effects on tank



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

We have, what I have been told (have not measured yet) hard water. The house has a water softener that uses salt. I do have a tap outside that is pre-softener and on my past tank used water from that tap. 


Is it necessary to use non softened water for my tank? 
What is the effect of artificially softened water on a freshwater tank?

Thanks!


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

As far as I know, water softeners remove the nutrients that would otherwise come in with regular tap water. Also, sometimes the water is too soft, even for fish that like soft water.

Lets wait for others to give better answers.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Water softening is the removal of calcium, magnesium, and other metal based ions and replacing them with sodium ions through ion exchange. These sodium ions at a high level would be harmful to most fish. Really simplified-like trying to keep neons in saltwater.


----------



## SeanMcC (Jul 5, 2013)

(grin)... So it is a NO for using artificially softened water in my tank. Glad I asked!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some use it and get away with it, others not so much. If it becomes necessary to cut your hardness for whatever reason it is best done through a RO or RODI system, which you may have also to go with your softner system. ROs don't always remove all nutrients, but RODI is designed specifically to do so. Before anyone were to go down that path it is important to figure out if it is really needed. Messing with water can cause more issue than leaving it if not completely understanding what it does to it.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe my water softener only affects the hot water supply--not the cold!


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

We have a water softener as well for our city-water (normally pretty hard here in FL). There is a bypass bar, and I'm wondering if pushing it in immediately makes the water "pre-softened." Not sure if the external taps outside are affected by the water softener; anyone know if this is usually the case? I'll probably call my Ecco dealer Monday.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Protues55 said:


> We have a water softener as well for our city-water (normally pretty hard here in FL). There is a bypass bar, and I'm wondering if pushing it in immediately makes the water "pre-softened." Not sure if the external taps outside are affected by the water softener; anyone know if this is usually the case? I'll probably call my Ecco dealer Monday.


Look for any hose bib or outlet that is before the softner.My brother is in Fla and his softner is outside house(maybe yours also) which will probly make tracing lines a little harder.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Look for any hose bib or outlet that is before the softner.My brother is in Fla and his softner is outside house(maybe yours also) which will probly make tracing lines a little harder.


Yeah, mine is outside. Thinking I can push in the bypass and use the outside spigot. I'll check with the company.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If they add outside hoses it's because somebody asked for less water spots on their car. I think general practice is they aren't in the loop. Mine wasn't on my last house. Good you have a bypass. Some systems don't have them and have to get water from outside. Hard part will be remembering to engage the bypass during water changes. You should take samples and test ph. That should tell you which, although ph may be only slight change.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> If they add outside hoses it's because somebody asked for less water spots on their car. I think general practice is they aren't in the loop. Mine wasn't on my last house. Good you have a bypass. Some systems don't have them and have to get water from outside. Hard part will be remembering to engage the bypass during water changes. You should take samples and test ph. That should tell you which, although ph may be only slight change.


I used one of those multi-test strips, and they all read more or less the same, but then they're really old. Think I'll use the outside spigots in any event, as the wife doesn't want me doing water changes from the kitchen sink.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I have water softner system cause we have well water. So I have 3 55g barrels that I fill with spring water. I have a 35g barrel for saltwater. An for extra I have a 55g rain barrel that sometimes gets used in breeding tanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

catfisherpro said:


> I have water softner system cause we have well water. So I have 3 55g barrels that I fill with spring water. I have a 35g barrel for saltwater. An for extra I have a 55g rain barrel that sometimes gets used in breeding tanks


I have well water with no softner. What do you mean by spring water? Do you use a RO or RODI system? What water is in your FW tanks?


----------



## teday (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a great thread. I have a softener also and use the hose bib on the front of the house that's not softened. The hose in the back is softened so even watering plants in the back is done with watering cans filled from the front. I have seen the softened water kill some flowers so I can't be good for fish.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I use spring I have a 300g poly tank that I haul to a water plant that has spring water like what comes in bottles at the store. Its not ro or rodi water its just chlorine free an its got no metal or lead that u find in regular tap. I use it for fw an sw it also stays cleaner longer


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

I spoke with the company that sold and services my outside, city-water softener and they said that once you engage the bypass (a push-bar in my case) let the water run "several" minutes before using as it needs to clear the existing pipework before reverting back to "regular" pre-softened water. Also, all outside spigots or faucets that are attached to the house (all of my four are) and indeed part of the softener loop. They explained that this questions has come up before with customers with tropical fish. Thought this might help others out there; maybe in a sticky form if new information arises.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thats the way mine was too.


----------

